# Thinking of selling my 2018 Ankona Shadowcast



## TreyWelch (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I don’t visit the site much and when I do it’s either I’m wanting to sell a boat or looking to see what’s available. Haven’t sold one on here in over 4 years but I’m now considering selling my 2018 Ankona Shadowcast ‘16. Just sits in my Airbnb’s garage and can never get access to it/ never have the time to enjoy it. I can’t figure out how to post it to the for sale section and was wanting some help. Guessing it’s a premium member’s benefit now? If anyone is interested, I’ll send my number with extra photos next week when I can access my garage. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

You have to have 20 posts to list an item for sale...you have 10 left...click on a few threads and provide some helpful advice...glws


----------



## Tyler White (Jun 11, 2018)

Great boat, very interested


----------



## Tyler White (Jun 11, 2018)

I’d love to see more pics when you’re able to!


----------



## TreyWelch (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you SS06


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Why 20 posts?


Spammers and One Timers who refuse to follow simple rules have necessitated a changed approach to classifieds. Show us some love before trying to sell us your stuff. This is a community of and for microskiffs. We are not a free used boat clearing house. Join us, be a productive part of our...




www.microskiff.com













NO FOR SALE OR WTB items in General Section.


They will be deleted.




www.microskiff.com





Those instructional posts by admins at the top of every forum are meant to be read...


----------



## TreyWelch (Jun 3, 2013)

I wonder if me saying “thinking about selling” makes the cut.


----------



## charleslevert (8 mo ago)

How much are you looking to get for it?


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Just get some posts in so we can see pics and a price!!!!


----------



## Lui (8 mo ago)

TreyWelch said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I don’t visit the site much and when I do it’s either I’m wanting to sell a boat or looking to see what’s available. Haven’t sold one on here in over 4 years but I’m now considering selling my 2018 Ankona Shadowcast ‘16. Just sits in my Airbnb’s garage and can never get access to it/ never have the time to enjoy it. I can’t figure out how to post it to the for sale section and was wanting some help. Guessing it’s a premium member’s benefit now? If anyone is interested, I’ll send my number with extra photos next week when I can access my garage. Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 204427


Interested


----------



## TreyWelch (Jun 3, 2013)

Pending already. Will post entire listing if it doesn’t go through.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Well, you circumvented the rules and accomplished your goal. And now we'll probably never hear from you again.


----------



## TreyWelch (Jun 3, 2013)

Nah, I’ll be back when they move it to 40 post minimum.


----------



## jasonh879 (Aug 5, 2014)

Is it sold?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jasonh879 said:


> Is it sold?


This isn’t a classified ad. Take notes.


----------



## jasonh879 (Aug 5, 2014)

Simply a question. I didn’t offer to buy it, or even say I was interested. I don’t need to take notes. I understand the classifieds. Calm down


----------

